# George Cokayn



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 21, 2006)

George Cokayn, English Puritan, was a lifelong friend of John Bunyan. He wrote the preface to Bunyan's _The Acceptable Sacrifice_ shortly after Bunyan's death. He also endorsed John Toldervy's _The Foot Out of the Snare_; assisted Joseph Caryl in the preparation of an English-Greek lexicon; and was among the signers of the 1673 Puritan Preface to the Scottish Metrical Psalter, as well as _ Divine astrologie, or, A Scripture prognostication of the sad events which ordinarily arise from the good mans fall by death being the substance of a sermon preached in Stephens Walbrook, Ian. 19, 1657, at the funerals of the Honourable Colonel William Vnderwood, one of the aldermen of the city of London_; _ Flesh expiring, and the spirit inspiring in the new earth : or, God himself, supplying the room of withered powers, judging and inheriting all nations : delivered in a sermon before the honorable House of Commons, Nov. 29, 1648, being the day of their monthly fast_; and other works.


----------

